# Backing questions



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello,

I know this might be a silly question but will putting some braid backing on a multiplier reel affect the performance of the reel while casting? I have heard a lot of people say just fill up the spool with mono, which is what I typically do, but I was just wondering whether or not it would affect the performance of the reel during big casts. Considering the physics of it, it seems possible but I am not sure.

Thanks,


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

are you trying to get more line capacity on your reel for fishing? I know they used to say that it was hard to balance your spool with braid. You will need to put some mono on first or tape to keep the braid from slipping on the spool.
If just field casting or your reel holds enough line I would just use straight mono.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

My Seagate 30 has 150yds of 30 braid then topped with 20lb suffix, never noticed any difference running it wide open with no brakes


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you for the info here. I appreciate it.


----------

